# Fictional Celebrity Name Game



## MSC (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought this might be fun as a separate thread as it occasionally comes up in the Celeb Name Game, why not go "all out".
Same rules apply for the next poster on:
The next fictional character named must start with the first letter of the "last Name" (surname) of the previous post.
Fictional celebs/characters should be chosen from books, literature, Tv or films.  And could include fictional characters from comics, cartoons and music, I.E. "Bad bad Leroy brown"
One addition to this game, is please add a 'tagline' after the character you name describing in a few words where he/she/it comes from.
I'll start off with:
Simon Legree, the villain in Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 23, 2010)

Lil' Abner _ Comic strip character


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2010)

annie hall in woody allen  movie,


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 23, 2010)

Hagar the Horrible   ~   Comic strip character


----------



## MSC (Jul 23, 2010)

Hannibal Lecter, the "gourmet" from Silence of the Lambs


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 24, 2010)

Linus Van Pelt  ~ From the Peanuts comic strip, cartoons, etc...


----------



## MSC (Jul 24, 2010)

Peter Parker, Spiderman


----------



## babetoo (Jul 24, 2010)

paul revere


----------



## MSC (Jul 24, 2010)

babetoo said:


> paul revere


Yep, with that verse everybody knows, "midnight ride of Paul revere", he sounds like a myth, but not so, and was a darn good silversmith along with being a patriot.
Rip van Winkle, the oversleeper


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 24, 2010)

Wiley Coyote  ~  Road Runner cartoons


----------



## Hoot (Jul 25, 2010)

Charlie Brown


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2010)

Broom Hilda -- a comic strip witch

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello Kitty  ~  cartoon


----------



## MSC (Jul 25, 2010)

Kinsey Millhone, the P.I. in the Sue Grafton novels


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 25, 2010)

Marshall Matt Dillon  ~  Gunsmoke


----------



## MSC (Jul 25, 2010)

Dangerous Dan McGrew, from a poem by robert Service about a shootout in a Yukon bar


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2010)

daffy duck


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 25, 2010)

Dick Tracy  ~  Crime fighting detective cartoon character


----------



## MSC (Jul 25, 2010)

Tristram Shandy, the lead character in the books by Laurence Sterne


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 26, 2010)

Scooby Doo  ~  Cartoon Character


----------



## MSC (Jul 26, 2010)

Daisy Miller, lead character in the novel by Henry James


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2010)

Michael Valentine Smith ~~Central Character from Robert A. Heinlein's novel, "Stranger In A Strange Land."


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 26, 2010)

Snap, Crackle & Pop  ~  Cereal Cartoon Characters


----------



## MSC (Jul 26, 2010)

Perry Mason, Erle Stanley gardner's lawyer who never loses!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2010)

MSC said:


> Perry Mason, Erle Stanley gardner's lawyer who never loses!


He lost once (I think just in a book, not on the show), but it was some kind of special circumstance.  

Milly Halper -- Rob and Laura Petrie's neighbor in The Dick Van Dyke Show

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hank Williams Jr....a Legend in his own mind.  Around here we wish he was fictional.


----------



## MSC (Jul 27, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hank Williams Jr....a Legend in his own mind.  Around here we wish he was fictional.


LOL, what did HW Jr. do to you!
Willy wonka, from Roald Dahl's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2010)

MSC said:


> LOL, what did HW Jr. do to you!
> Willy wonka, from Roald Dahl's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


 
I had several run-ins with him and his entourage when I lived in the Bitterroot Valley, he's rude and obnoxious.

Wanda Gershwitz ~~~Jaime Lee Curtis in "A Fish Called Wanda."


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 28, 2010)

Gabrielle Solis- a desperate housewife...


----------



## MSC (Jul 28, 2010)

Sam spade, Dashiell Hammett's best known detective who appears in the Maltese Falcon and other stories.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 28, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had several run-ins with him and his entourage when I lived in the Bitterroot Valley, he's rude and obnoxious.


 He also can't carry a tune if his life depended on it!



Snidely Whiplash  ~  From the Dudley Do-Right cartoon


----------



## MSC (Jul 28, 2010)

Re Hank williams Jr., drunk or stoned much of the time, rude and obnoxious, and pretty much a pale shadow of 'dad', still wrote a few good songs like A Country Boy Can survive, All My rowdy Friends have Settled Down, and Honky tonkin' (I think he wrote that), which of course doesn't excuse his disgusting behavior.
LOL enough of HW Jr.!
Wendy Darling, from Peter Pan by J. M. Barrie


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 28, 2010)

David Hayward- notorious villion on all my children


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 28, 2010)

Hermoine Granger (Harry Potter's gal pal)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2010)

Grace Trevethyn ~~ from the movie Saving Grace, a British movie.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2010)

The Tinman - Wizard of Oz


----------



## MSC (Jul 29, 2010)

Tess Trueheart, dick tracy's girlfriend


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tim Cratchit ~~~ A Christmas Carol


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 29, 2010)

Captain America  ~  Crime fighting comicbook character


----------



## MSC (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy Gump, from the gumps comic strip


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Garfield ~~ cartoon cat


----------



## MSC (Jul 29, 2010)

Godzilla, the ubiquitous Japanese monster


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 29, 2010)

Granny from "Little Red Riding Hood"


----------



## MSC (Jul 29, 2010)

Gloria swenson, the title character in the film "Gloria" played by Gena rowlands & directed by hubby John Cassavetes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sam Spade ~~ Iconic detective


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 29, 2010)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch (comic Character)


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2010)

Wally Cleaver -- Oldest brother on "Leave it to Beaver."

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Scooby Doo!  ~~ cartoon dog


----------



## radhuni (Jul 30, 2010)

Obelix - Asterix & Obelix by René Goscinny and  Albert Uderzo


----------



## MSC (Jul 30, 2010)

Please note:  And LOL, not trying to be pedantic, just attempting to keep it on track.
The last couple of entries did not start with the first letter of the previous last name.
the last 'correct' entry was Wally cleaver, and went from there to Scooby Doo to Obelix-Asterix.
So this one starting with "A".
Austin Powers


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 30, 2010)

Pluto,,, need I say...


----------



## MSC (Jul 30, 2010)

Pippi Longstocking, the Swedish girl with superhuman strength, written by Astrid Lindgren


----------



## babetoo (Jul 30, 2010)

long john silver ( i don't know what movie it was. )


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 30, 2010)

Samantha Stevens- Bewitched witch


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2010)

babetoo said:


> long john silver ( i don't know what movie it was. )


~~whispers~~ Treasure Island!  Best pirate movie, EVER!


Sorcerer's Apprentice, from Fantasia!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 31, 2010)

Alvin - from "and the Chipmunks"


----------



## MSC (Jul 31, 2010)

Ari Ben canaan, the Paul Newman role in the film Exodus directed by Otto Preminger


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2010)

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 1, 2010)

Speed Buggy  ~  saturday morning cartoon


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2010)

Beetlejuice - Movie Ghost with a 'tude!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 1, 2010)

Boo Boo Bear  ~  Yogi Bear's best friend (cartoon)


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2010)

We gotta get outta da B's LOL!

Bart Simpson - cartoon character with a 'tude!


----------



## MSC (Aug 1, 2010)

Stanley Kowalski, from A Street Car Named Desire by Tennessee Williams


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2010)

Kate Bundy - Married with Children Mom (another one with a 'tude!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Barney Rubble ~~ Cartoon


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2010)

Ronald McDonald -  A Hamburger Helper (sorry, couldn't resist that one)


----------



## MSC (Aug 1, 2010)

Marty Piletti, the Ernest Borgnine Oscar winning role in the film "Marty"


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 1, 2010)

Pippy Longstocking - from a children's book


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 1, 2010)

Lucille "Lucy" Van Pelte  ~  Peanuts character


----------



## MSC (Aug 2, 2010)

Peter Whimsey, "Lord Peter", amateur detective in the Dorothy L. sayers books


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 2, 2010)

Willy Wonka - Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## MSC (Aug 2, 2010)

Walter Mitty, from the story by James Thurber & the film starring Danny Kaye, the ultimate fantasizer


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 2, 2010)

Mutt - Jeff's friend!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 2, 2010)

Mighty Mouse  ~  Cartoon character ( and super swell mouse)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2010)

Matthew Quigley ~~great Tom Selleck role in "Quigley Down Under."


----------



## MSC (Aug 2, 2010)

Queen Galadriel, of the Elves in Lord of the rings


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 2, 2010)

George of the Jungle  ~  Cartoon


----------



## MSC (Aug 2, 2010)

Gargantua, from gargantua & Pantagruel, series of novels by Rabelais


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 2, 2010)

Grinch - from Doctor Suess


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2010)

George Bailey~~Jimmy Stewart in, "It's A Wonderful Life."


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 3, 2010)

Beetlejuice- the main character from the movie, Bettlejuice...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2010)

Bozo the Clown


----------



## MSC (Aug 3, 2010)

Ben Hur, from the novel by Lew Wallace & the film with charlton Heston


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 3, 2010)

Homer Simpson


----------



## MSC (Aug 4, 2010)

Sammy glick, from "What Makes Sammy run", book by Bud Schulberg


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2010)

Green Lantern  ~~ Marvel Superhero


----------



## MSC (Aug 5, 2010)

Lana Lang, Superboy's girlfriend in Smallville


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 6, 2010)

Luke Skywalker- starwars


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2010)

Snidely Whiplash ~~ cartoon


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 6, 2010)

Wile E Coyote- need I say more


----------



## babetoo (Aug 6, 2010)

cookie monster


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 7, 2010)

Miranda Hobbs- Sex and the city


----------



## MSC (Aug 7, 2010)

Horatio Hornblower, from the books by C. S. Forrester


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 14, 2010)

Hagar the Horrible  ~  cartoon/comics


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## MSC (Aug 15, 2010)

Carmen Jones, stage musical & film starring Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## spork (Aug 15, 2010)

Jiminy Cricket ~ Pinnochio


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2010)

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 15, 2010)

Bam Bam Rubble  ~  The Flintstones


----------



## spork (Aug 15, 2010)

Radar O'Reilly ~ company clerk of the M.A.S.H. 4077th


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 16, 2010)

spork said:


> Radar O'Reilly ~ company clerk of the M.A.S.H. 4077th



And also my kitty! 








*Olive Oyl*  ~  From Popeye the Sailor


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oliver Twist ~~ Dickens!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 16, 2010)

Tigger  ~  Winnie the Pooh


----------



## MSC (Aug 16, 2010)

Tatiana romanova, in the Bond film From Russia with Love


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 16, 2010)

Richie Rich  ~  cartoon/comic book character


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ricky Ricardo~~I Love Lucy!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 17, 2010)

Ren and Stimpy  ~  Cartoon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper ~~ The Beatles


----------



## MSC (Aug 17, 2010)

Potsie, from Happy days


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2010)

PigPen ~~ From Charlie Brown


----------



## MSC (Aug 17, 2010)

Pussy Galore, the Honor blackman role in goldfinger


----------



## MSC (Aug 25, 2010)

As a possibility tht this thread just got lost in the shuffle, will bring it to the top once and if no action after that, then sayonara!
Green Hornet, AKA Britt Reid, fearless gotham publisher


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2010)

Harry Henderson  ~~ From Harry  and The Henderson's


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 26, 2010)

Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## MSC (Aug 26, 2010)

Joe Palooka, comic strip boxer


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 26, 2010)

Potsie Weber ~~ From Happy Days


----------



## MSC (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolf Larsen, the Captain in the Sea Wolf by Jack London


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 27, 2010)

Little Bo Peep ~ Storybook character


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 27, 2010)

Pippi Longstocking ~~ redhead with freckles in a storybook


----------



## MSC (Aug 27, 2010)

Little John, a merry man


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 28, 2010)

Jughead Jones  ~  Archie comic book character


----------



## MSC (Aug 28, 2010)

Jiminy Cricket, from Pinocchio


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 29, 2010)

Charlie Bucket ~~ Charlie and The Chocolate Factory


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 29, 2010)

Boo Boo  ~  Yogi Bear cartoon


----------



## MSC (Aug 29, 2010)

Borden Chantry, gunfighter in Louis L'Amour books


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 30, 2010)

Chester the Cheetah  ~  Official mascot of Cheetos brand snacks


----------



## MSC (Aug 30, 2010)

connie Brooks, from Our Miss Brooks played by Eve Arden


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 30, 2010)

Boris Badenov (from Rocky & his friends)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2010)

Bullwinkle J. Moose


----------



## MSC (Aug 30, 2010)

Max bialystock, from Mel Brooks, "The Producers" film &stageplay


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 2, 2010)

Bam Bam Rubble from the Flintstone's


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2010)

Richie Cunningham


----------



## MSC (Sep 3, 2010)

Charlie Chan, Chinese Hawaiian detective with his #1 son


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 3, 2010)

Christmas (Chrissy) Snow  (Three's Company)


----------



## MSC (Sep 4, 2010)

Sancho Panza, Don Quixote


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 8, 2010)

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luke Skywalker


----------



## MSC (Sep 8, 2010)

Scarlet O'Hara, Gone With the Wind


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oliver Twist ~~~ummm!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 8, 2010)

Tigger  ~  Winnie the Poon


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 9, 2010)

Now where do we go? Tigger has no last name!


----------



## MSC (Sep 9, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Now where do we go? Tigger has no last name!


We treat him like we'd treat "Cher" or "Prince"!
Tess Trueheart, dick Tracy's GF


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 9, 2010)

Tiny Tim Kratchet, A Christmas Carole


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 9, 2010)

King Louie  ~  The Jungle Book character


----------



## MSC (Sep 9, 2010)

Lady Chatterley, from the D. H. Lawerence book


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2010)

Captain America  ~  Comic book hero


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2010)

Aloysius X. L. Pendergast ~~FBI character in Preston/Child books


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2010)

Pepe Le Pew ~ Looney Tunes Cartoon character


----------



## MSC (Sep 10, 2010)

Paul temple, with his wife, kinda an English version of Nick & Nora Charles, on radio and books


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2010)

Temperence Brennan ~~  Bones


----------



## MSC (Sep 11, 2010)

Boris badenov, Rocky & bullwinkle


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 11, 2010)

Betty Boop  ~  Cartoon


----------



## MSC (Sep 11, 2010)

Brenda starr, adventurous reporter, comic strip


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 12, 2010)

Sarah Jane Smith (Dr Who companion)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2010)

Scarlet Pimpernel ~~ character in a book


----------



## MSC (Sep 12, 2010)

Perry White, Daily Planet editor who employs Clark Kent AKA Superman


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 12, 2010)

William Riker (1st Officer USS Enterprise NCC1701-D)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 12, 2010)

Rhoda Morgenstern  ~  from the TV series Rhoda, spin off from Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## MSC (Sep 13, 2010)

Mary Campbell, from one of the great funny series of them all, "Soap"


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

Charles Emerson Winchester, III -- M*A*S*H

 Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

Walking Dude ~~ from Stephen King's "The Stand."


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

Daisy Miller, from the Henry James book


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2010)

Michael Valentine Smith ~~ from "Stranger In A Strange Land" by RA Heinlein


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

Sammy glick, from the novel, What Makes sammy run by Bud Schulberg


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gillian Boardman ~~ from "Stranger In A Strange Land" by RA Heinlein


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

Bulldog Drummond, WWI hero turned detective in novels, radio &films


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Sep 14, 2010)

Dorothy, Wizard of Oz


----------



## MSC (Sep 15, 2010)

David Copperfield, a la Dickens


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2010)

Captain Kangaroo ~~kind man on AM TV


----------



## MSC (Sep 15, 2010)

Kunta Kinte, from Roots by Alex Haley


----------

